# watercress for bearded dragons????



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

My dad has some water cress going outside. If i were to wash this would it be suitable for my beardy?


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

There is a sticky on this forum, the lizard bit, about food suitable for beardies based on nutritional value. Watercress = "feed occasionally" in between feeding it as a staple and feeding it rarely.

I grew some dandelions in a seed tray, only thing i managed not to kill, and after 6 weeks its really growing like a...erm, weed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

watercress is fine yep.

EDIT- as in not toxic.. a varied diet is important of course.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

oki cheers


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

mine love cucumber too


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*A favourite!*

My two beardie babies love it!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

me too, cucumber rocks... Solid water...with a hint of green... yum.


----------



## sexyslither (Feb 12, 2007)

my beardies love it also, they are not fussy , i also dug up dandelions from my mums garden and planted them in mine, as i did`nt have any lol


----------

